# bringing puppy home at 7 vs 8 weeks



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

If the puppies are completely weaned and eating, pottying, playing and being pretty independent from their momma (which they should be at this point) as well as their de wormer and a set of shots then they are good to go at 7 weeks!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It depends on the litter, some are more mature than others.

Personally, if all but one puppy is gone, I think the puppy and you might benefit with your days off more than staying at the breeder's house.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've heard a benefit of staying longer is learning bite inhibition....buuuuttt Cooper stayed until 8 weeks and he was still a biting machine when he was a pup . I think responsible breeders know what's okay for their puppies....if he/she says it is okay, then I would trust him/her! Good luck with your first few days at home!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got Lucky at 7 weeks from a very reputable breeder. She preferred it, as another fear period kicks off around 8 weeks. I'm thinking she wanted them settled in before that became a factor.

Developmental Stages


> Best time to bring a puppy into its new home is around week 7 or 8. "The 49th day" is recommended by Guide Dog raisers and supported by studies.


Note also- the Fear Imprint period around 8 to 11 weeks.

Advice will vary and maybe some pups really aren't ready to come home then. But if your breeder is good with it? Go for it. (And you'll be amazed how much they grow in that one extra week!)


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm confused, your signature block states your pup is 6 weeks and you've also started a thread about your pup already ringing the bells--did she already come home? Since the breeder doesn't do the minimum clearances and the rest of the litter is already being placed early, recommend your girl come out of that environment. Did you ever figure out what was going on with her eyes?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww you are so lucky! Post lots of pictures!


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know if there's a right or wrong answer. I took Georgia home at 7 weeks and she's perfect.

I think what matters more and is very important is what's better for your schedule and when can you give her the most time ...specially the first 48 to 72 hours ....and then the first week etc...good luck!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I brought Bentley home at 6 weeks, I was concerned that it was too early but he was fine and has been a great dog........with the exception of the last 24 hrs LOL


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I brought home Tink home at 7 weeks, this litter was pretty mature with behavior eating etc and since I had literally just put down my horse the breeder thought it would give me something positive to focus on and it did. I think I would have lost if not for having Tinker to concentrate on.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm confused, your signature block states your pup is 6 weeks and you've also started a thread about your pup already ringing the bells--did she already come home? Since the breeder doesn't do the minimum clearances and the rest of the litter is already being placed early, recommend your girl come out of that environment. Did you ever figure out what was going on with her eyes?


Sorry for any confusion. I have two puppies. Libby is 6 weeks and possibly coming home this weekend or next weekend. Still havent decided. I have an 9 month old Boxer. She was the pup I was referring to in the other post. But this one was about my golden Libby. Hope that clears that up. And from what other people have posted in the other thread, her eyes seem to be a normal puppy trait that they grow out of.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I brought Bentley home at 6 weeks, I was concerned that it was too early but he was fine and has been a great dog........with the exception of the last 24 hrs LOL



HAHAHAHAHAHA this made my laugh so much. I read your post about Bentley being a stinker! Love it. I grew up with goldens, and man some of them can have a 'tude! 

Meg


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow came home at 7.5 weeks - and the breeder would have let him come home at 7 weeks (we just couldn't pick him up until the weekend). He did fine.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I don't let them go home until 8 weeks. Sure you can have success when they are younger but you will never know. I think it is an important time with the litter. I like them to have the fear stage where they feel secure with their litter. At 6 1/2-7 weeks I let them play with their mother who is great at teaching them some of the play nice rules. If they are just kenneled and the mother has no contact after weaning then they don't benefit anyway. 6 weeks is way to young. The best time to get an idea of their temperament isn't until 7 weeks so the breeder can't help you guess letting them go early. I understand wanting to let them go as the last few weeks is hard work....puppies can poop. I just wouldn't do it. If they already let the litter go then it doesn't matter since there is no purpose to stay if they are alone.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

MGMF said:


> I don't let them go home until 8 weeks. Sure you can have success when they are younger but you will never know. I think it is an important time with the litter. I like them to have the fear stage where they feel secure with their litter. At 6 1/2-7 weeks I let them play with their mother who is great at teaching them some of the play nice rules. If they are just kenneled and the mother has no contact after weaning then they don't benefit anyway. 6 weeks is way to young. The best time to get an idea of their temperament isn't until 7 weeks so the breeder can't help you guess letting them go early. I understand wanting to let them go as the last few weeks is hard work....puppies can poop. I just wouldn't do it. If they already let the litter go then it doesn't matter since there is no purpose to stay if they are alone.


Thanks for a breeders perspective. I wouldn't take her at 6 weeks either. She will be 7 weeks on Friday. So that's when the breeder wants me to get her. I'm still very torn because she's completely weaned, has all her first shots, and is pretty independent. But I'm still new at all this. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Eclectic1 (Nov 4, 2012)

We got Piper at 7 weeks and she is fine!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i got chester at 7 weeks as well he's doing well =)


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

We got Vinnie at 6 weeks but it was not an established reputable breeder. He learned all his bite inhibition from me and I have scars to prove it.  but other than that, he has been as healthy as can be from day one.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

6 weeks is too young.

Seven weeks is fine unless you're dealing with late bloomers that need a little more time with momma. I also prefer to have the pups settled into their new homes before the next fear period sets in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The problem with bringing a puppy home at 6 weeks... and we learned this the tough way... the puppy is that much more succeptible to illness. We almost lost our Danny to a very bad case of coccidia (our vet was convinced he had parvo because of the symptoms). 

That puppy like the one we brought home at 10 weeks were very good puppies as far as not being particularly mouthy. 

The puppies we brought home at 7.5 weeks and 9 weeks were both shark puppies. And they were also the most confident puppies we brought home.

A lot really depends on how the breeder raises the litters, I think...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank was 5.5 weeks when he was brought home. By far he was the less-bitey and easiest puppy I ever trained. As an adult, other than his exhuberance at times when visitors arrive, he's a wonderful companion and family pet. As long as puppy is weaned and eating puppy kibble, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Willow52 said:


> Hank was 5.5 weeks when he was brought home. By far he was the less-bitey and easiest puppy I ever trained. As an adult, other than his exhuberance at times when visitors arrive, he's a wonderful companion and family pet. As long as puppy is weaned and eating puppy kibble, I wouldn't worry.


WOW that's really young! I don't think I've ever heard of a puppy going that soon but it worked out great for you so no harm  

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

If there's only going to be one other sibling left and you already have a dog whom will be good to Libby and teach her bite inhibition.. I think it'd be fine to take her home at 7 weeks, though I'm not an expert. :

Does the breeder seem like she really wants the puppies gone or is it just that they're ready to go home in her honest opinion? If she seems eager to see the puppies go on Friday, they might be missing out on human socialization with her if she's not that into them.

I just feel bad for the lone puppy, lol! We got our puppy when he was 10 weeks and he was the last puppy left, but luckily he was adored by 4 kids for the days he was without his siblings.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

We decided we are bringin our girl home tomorrow at 7 weeks! Thanks for all the help. She is definitely ready! The breeder says she is a curious fearless pup!! And she will have a playmate that will love and adore her. I will be sure to post lots of pictures!!!


Welcome to the world Libby Lou!!!


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Reply below. Can someone please tell me if my Avatar is upside down? Thanks.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Loki joined us when he was 7.5 weeks old, with no problems at all two pups in the litter went at seven weeks. Two went at eight weeks. Loki was the biggest puppy, eating very well & right from the start, he was really easy to toilet-train, though that did mean having his crate in the bedroom with us, & getting up during the night when he needed to go outdoors for a pee. I think he will really benefit from having you at home to help him settle into his new family.


----------

